# Ear infection help



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure my puppy has an ear infection. He doesn't shake or rub his ears (except when I clean them), and I can't see any gunk, but they smell. I noticed it a few days ago, so I've only been cleaning them frequently since then.

It might be yeasty? It could easily be mistaken for dog smell if he has his ears flipped up, except he's a poodle and it originates from his ears.

I'm cleaning them 2 or more times a day. I pour the cleaner into his ear and then sop it up with a cotton ball held at the entrance, then he shakes the rest out when I release him. I also started giving him yogurt with his food. Is there anything else I can do? 
At what point do you go to the vet? Also, how long might I expect it to take to clear up?

I feel like such a bad puppy owner for this. I should have been more careful with water.


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

Kaylee don't beat yourself up ear infections can be quite common in poodles and is not necessarily a reflection of your poor ear care.

Personally for any ear problems I would not wait to go to the vet. Especially if this is the first time you suspect an ear infection. The vet can use the otoscope to check for visual signs of infection but more importantly to ensure the ear drum is not perforated which changes massively the type of treatments suitable. A sample under the microscope can also confirm if it's bacteria or yeast which can also change the type of treatment.

Most likely a check will be done with the otoscope and then a dual purpose medication for both yeast and bacteria will be prescribed if signs of infection are found. The ears are very sensitive and infection can progress quite rapidly so prompt treatment would always be my advice. You say that you pup is not shaking or rubbing its head which is a good sign. Another classic sign is tenderness of the ears and you know you have a bad infection when your pup yelps any time you touch the ear. 

Bio/Live Yoghurt is a great idea! Poppy gets a tablespoon dose every other day or two. Cleaning with a highly evaporative solution is good too but having a vet check there is no perforation of the ear drum would go a long way to easing your piece of mind before using it.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I would take him to the vet now. When I got Carley her breeder made me promise to buy some "Ear Wonder Powder", you can google it to order it. She thinks it is the best thing on the market for ears. I have some, but so far I have not had to use it. Sorry about your boy.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I would also take him to the vet just to be on the safe side. Always err on the side of caution when it comes to ears and eyes. Ear infections are quite common and all three of my rescues had them. A course of ear drops usually clears them right up! 

I love the Les Poochs Medacetic Ear cleaner for ears. It's gentle and dries really fast so you don't have to worry about wet ears. I use the Chris Christensen Mystic Ear cleaner once a month (it foams more) and the Les Poochs on a weekly basis. 

Does he have hairy ears (inner ear)? Some poodles have more hair in the ear canal than others and it's up to you and your vet (or groomer) as to whether or not you pull this hair. Some people think it causes more harm than good and I personally don't pull the hair that's deep in the canal. Some will yank the hair out using hemostats! Ouch. I do pull the hair I can reach with my fingers though and haven't had many ear issues to date.


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you all!

I just found out the treats I've been using have wheat in them...the first few ingredients are meat, but then wheat flour. The only other wheat he's had is when he stole part of my sandwich, and he gets plenty of these with training and grooming (like all this ear cleaning!), so if anything that couldn't be helping. I'm going to use dry food and deli meat until I have time to make more.

I'm also using apple cider vinegar mixed with the ear cleaner now. It smells like it helps more for some reason? Anyway, I don't have much time this weekend so if it's still there by Monday I'm going to take him to the vet. Ugh. I thought I was done with that for a while after his shots!

I have plucked his ears with my fingers recently, though not very thoroughly. Just what was easiest to reach. I've thought about doing more so I could see in there better but I read that you shouldn't with an ear infection.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I use blue power ear treatment that you can make yourself.. I use it when I give them baths and if they seem like they are starting an ear infection and it gets rid of it.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Here's a great poodle ear care "guide":

http://www.vipoodle.org/PDF_Files/ThePoodleEar.pdf


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you! 
I'm going to look up the blue power ear treatment, and read that page.


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

My little senior boy had a slight ear infection (came on overnight) and I tried the blue power with GREAT success. I made it with witch hazel because his ears were a bit raw but he didn't mind the application at all and it cleared up in a few days. I continued the treatment for two weeks and he's fine now. I use it now after his bath.


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

Regarding Blue Powder I'm sure it works a treat but are people really advocating a home remedy DIY medication for a condition who's name only signifies the location of the problem and not the actual root cause of the infection?

Using it on the say so of a vet I could understand but without an otoscope, microscopy, x-rays, et-all we have no idea of what the environment of the ears is like. It could be in the middle ear where the infection resides, or the inner ear in which case no amount of DIY self medication will help. If there was also perforation such self medication could do a lot more harm with side effects such as permanent profound deafness. 

I'm not saying not to have a supply of Blue Powder/other DIY treatment on hand for when needed but with the ears which are so intrinsically linked other sensitive areas of the skull, where doing the wrong thing can do a hell of a lot more harm than help in certain circumstances.

I would implore anyone to err on the side of caution with regards to the ears and always get it checked by a vet. If there was no risk of perforation of the ear drum then there would be not as great a need to err on the side of caution.

Thankfully the care sheet Rowan links to is comprehensive and explains the dangers of not seeking help from a vet. Essentially a bone of contention of mine for those less experienced with the types of and severity of differing ear infections.


----------

